# Stopper with a Goth look...



## gothycdesigns (Sep 4, 2007)

So I have been getting into turning some stoppers. Well I like to make things differently or add a darker side to them. Here is a Bubinga turned stopper with a skull embedded in PR on the top.

How's it look?.












Thanks for looking !

Ray K.

Gothyc Designs


----------



## Kalai (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Ray, that is a good idea, great job, aloha.

Chris
Kalai[]


----------



## gketell (Sep 4, 2007)

Man, from that first picture I would have sworn that was black palm not Bubinga, what with all those dots as end-grain.

Either way, that is one cool stopper.  Looks like it should be plugging a dark-genie's bottle.  [}] []

GK


----------



## GBusardo (Sep 4, 2007)

I LIKE!!    What an awesome Halloween accessory. Great Job!!


----------



## fuzzydog (Sep 4, 2007)

To bad the warning label on cigerattes didn't look this good. I love your stopper but would sure think twice before having another shot.[8D]
David


----------



## fstepanski (Sep 4, 2007)

Wild embedded image..  Nice job and like DBusardo mentioned, great halloween accessory...


----------



## gothycdesigns (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone !! Glad you like.  I stopped by a local exotic wood dealer and looked thru the bargin bins. I walked away with a $120.00 worth for on $37.00.  Here come the stoppers...hehe.

Later,
Ray K.
GD

P.S. Just out of curiosty, what would you think a price on an item like this might go for, personally I was thinking $25.00, is that too high or average?

Also I used a little linseed oil lightly, and a HUT wax, thats what probably thru you off on the grain look. It darkened a bit when I added it.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I'm back at it again and finished another one, this one is mainly a prototype, just because I have to figure the best way to embed the 2 skulls this time. The wood used is "Boise de Rose". As looking on the closeups, you'll see some gaps. I tried to fill in, but since the skulls were casted in the holes, the PR shrunk. Next time I'm just gonna have to use, I guess, 1" PVC as a mold and then drill to final dimensions after full cure.
















Hope ya like....

Thanks for looking.

Later, 
Ray K
GD


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 10, 2007)

Ray,

I think the stopper would look cool if the skulls actually protruded from the sides of the stopper.  But that's just me.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome Ray well done []


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 10, 2007)

Where are you finding the little skulls.. pigmies??[][][}]


----------



## Tubby (Sep 10, 2007)

Ray,

You can try to fill the gaps by either method....

1.  Fill with thin CA glue or

2.  Re-pour some PR in them and let them cook again.  

Great idea and wonderful execution

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## gothycdesigns (Sep 10, 2007)

Currently I only have the thick CA, but no accelarator either. So I have tried filling them a little at a time like a buildup process. But I go to turn and it flew out somewhat. I need to get some other CA like thin and medium. I did think about pouring some more PR, but was a little leary on messing things up. I guess it'll turn out.

The skulls I found a few years ago at a party store. They were a key chain. I made some slight alteratins to them and re-casted them to my own use on other things I was making before I got into turning. Not sure if they still available.

Thanks for the positive feedback, I'm gonna look into the gap filling more. I'm actually gonna cast them outside of the blank and then drill to size I need, hopefully that'll eliminate the gaps. 

I'll try to get one made with the skulls sticking out a little and see what you guys think of that too.

Later,
Ray


----------

